# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  أجمل 10 شواطئ في العالم

## حبيبتي والمطر

*أجمل 10 شواطئ في العالم
*

*
1. شاطئ وايت هافن, أستراليا Whitehaven beach :
يقع هذا الشاطئ في جزيرة وايت سانداي ويستخدم هذا الشاطئ القوارب فقط وليس البشر ولا تُقام عليه أي منشئات للبشر ويُعتبر شاطئة
من أنقى الشواطئ الرملية حول العالم فهو يتكون من 98% من السيليكا الصافية ولا تحاول أن تفكر حتى في أن تأخذ بعضًا من رمال هذا الشاطئ حيث يمكن أن تصل عقوبتك عندها إلى أن تدفع 50000 دولار في أفضل الأحوال*





*
2. شاطئ بونالو, في هاواي Punalu’u beach :
نلاحظ في الصورة أن شاطئه ذات رمال سوداء والتي تكونت نتيجة تلاقي الحمم البركانية الملتهبة مع مياه المحيط الباردة ثم تفتت ما كونت هذا الشاطئ برماله السوداء*



*


3. شاطئ نونجوي, في زنزبار Nungwi beach :
عندما تمشي على رمال هذا الشاطي تجدها تنزلق من تحت قدميك بنعومة بحيث يشعرك المكان باسترخاء كبير كأنك تعيش في مكان خاص بك كأنك ليس جزء من هذا العالم*



*

4. خليج ترانك, جزيرة فرجين Trunk Bay:
تحتاج في بعض الأوقات إلى بعض الأماكن التي تشعر فيها بالإسترخاء والهدوء ويُعد هذا الخليج أحد الأماكن الهادئة التي تشعر فيها بالجمال والسكون وهو يقع في جزيرة فرجين في أمريكا ويأتي إليه الكثير من السياح سنويًا للإسترخاء*



*

5. شاطئ سانتا مونيكا, كاليفورنيا:
يُعتبر أكثر الشواطئ جمالًا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تبدو فيه مياه المحيط كأنها كريستالات من الألماس وتسطع فيه الشمس 300 يوم في السنة كما أن رمالة نقية بيضاء تشعرك وكأنك في إحدى جنان الله على الأرض*



*

6. خليج مايا, تايلاند:
كما هو واضح في هذه اصورة يُحاط هذا لاشاطي بالعديد من الجبال الجيرية المحدبة ذات الغطاء الأخضر الرائع ويجذب هذا الشاطئ العديد من السياح الراغبين في الإسترخاء والتمتع بصفاء المياه والغوص تحتها*



*

7. شاطئ نافاجيو, اليونان:
توجد أسطورة مرتبطة بهذا اشاطئ حيث تقول أنه هناك بعض سفن المهربين التي دُمرت على هذا الشاطئ عام 1980 وقد تركوا كنوزهم مخبأة بالقرب من هذا الشاطئ هربًا من الحكومة والسلطات لذلك يُسمى هذا الشاطئ أيضًا بشاطئ المهربين وهو يتمتع بمياه كريستالية نقية وشاطئ رملي أبيض ومنطقة غاية في الهدوء*




8*. 
جزيرة كادمات, الهند:
بالرغم من جمالها إلا أنه ليس من السهل الوصول لها كما أنها تحتوي على فندق واحد فقط بسعة تصل إلى 50 ضيف فقط كحد أقصى لذلك لكي تقوم برحلة إلى هذه الجزيرة يجب أن تُقيم حجز في هذا المنتج حتى تجد ما يمكنك أن تبيت فيه لكي تستمتع برماله البيضاء*



*

9. شاطئ بلايا ميدينا, فينزويلا Playa Medina :
يتمتع هذا الشاطئ بالطبيعة الخضراء من كل جانب و ملئ بالنخيل الأخضر كما أن رماله بيضاء ومياهه تتميز باللون الأخضر الفريد فهو وجهة رائعة للإسترخاء والراحة*



*

 10. شاطئ أنس سورس أرجينت, سيشلAnse Source d’argent:
يعتبر أشهر الشواطئ في العالم فهو يتمتع بطبيعة لا تتواجد في أي من الشواطئ الأخرى بأشجاره الكثيرة ونخيله ومياهه الصافية والصخور التي تحيطه ورماله التي تميل إلى اللون البمبي

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع كتير راقي ومفيد ومميز وصور ساحرة لشواطيء أول مرة بشوفها ، الله يسلم ايديكِ "حبيبتي والمطر"*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

رقم 6 ورقم 9 روعه...
شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*شكرا" لمروركم العطر 

هدوء عاصف

قلعتي ابدية
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عنجد شواطئ روعة 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكورة لمرورك العطر وردة

----------


## KingDani

جميل  جدا
وشكرا جزيلا
انا وليلى

----------


## محمد العزام

مناظر خلابة لاحلى شواطئ 
تعطي دفئ بالاحساس وثورة في المشاعر وانطلاقة بامل داخل كل شخص ينظر اليها 



مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

العفو king

محمد بالفعل هي كذلك اشعر بانها تبعث الراحة في النفوس اذا استطاع الانسان زيارتها

----------

